# Is this a wound?



## Grebit (Mar 22, 2017)

One of my terribilis has a grey and blue spot that I have never noticed before. Should I be worry?


----------



## Gastrotheca (Sep 4, 2020)

That does not look like a "spot" to me. That appears to be more like a bacterial infection that hasn't gone away. How long has it been there? How old is this frog?

It would be very helpful if you could share a picture of your vivarium because then we could see what the conditions are like.

Thanks for your time! Good luck!

Gastrotheca
----------------------------------
Crested Gecko 0.2.0


----------



## Brick_frog (Nov 14, 2020)

If you haven't already, I would consider quarantining it from your tank until you figure this out.
Are you able to provide any other views of the lesion?


----------



## Kmc (Jul 26, 2019)

It looks like he got a scrape. But some more views would he helpful. Not all scrapes are infected.


----------



## Encyclia (Aug 23, 2013)

And Terribs, out of all dart frogs I have ever kept, are most prone to giving themselves scrapes.

Mark


----------



## AmphibiousPlant (Mar 20, 2021)

It would be very helpful if you could share a picture of your vivarium because then we could see what the conditions are like. Because that does not look like a "spot" to me. That appears to be more like a bacterial infection that hasn't gone away. How long has it been there? How old is this frog?


----------



## Kmc (Jul 26, 2019)

I gently disagree. There is nothing angry looking (seeping, swollen, infected) about the mark, which looks like a well resolved scrape. The black border indicate melanocytes which frequently aggregate along the margin of healing abrasions along with new cell migration. I feel the need to remark as handling and treating a resolving scrape there would cause unnecessary stress to frogs, that might be same in other situations.


----------



## Socratic Monologue (Apr 7, 2018)

Looks like the OP hasn't checked back on this, though after four months an update would be nice -- then we'd all know what the problem was.


----------



## Kmc (Jul 26, 2019)

Probably because there wasnt a problem.

Beautiful frog, btw.


----------



## Grebit (Mar 22, 2017)

Thanks everyone, after a few months, my terribilis is still super healthy. I haven't separate it from the others but I was looking his "wound" regularly to be sure it did not propagate. Everything is fine now.


----------



## connorology (Oct 6, 2018)

Grebit said:


> Thanks everyone, after a few months, my terribilis is still super healthy. I haven't separate it from the others but I was looking his "wound" regularly to be sure it did not propagate. Everything is fine now.


Would you mind posting an updated photo? Just for interest?


----------



## Kmc (Jul 26, 2019)

Human behavior online is so funny. Its like a fake lit Serengeti.

Of all the health updates to be requested or sought, this clearly observable non-issue with a perfectly healthy frog is being leaned on for what reason? Im sincerely asking what is it you are interested in?


----------



## connorology (Oct 6, 2018)

Kmc said:


> Human behavior online is so funny. Its like a fake lit Serengeti.
> 
> Of all the health updates to be requested or sought, this clearly observable non-issue with a perfectly healthy frog is being leaned on for what reason? Im sincerely asking what is it you are interested in?


It is valuable to see wounds at different stages of healing. Amphibian skin is very different than what most folks are used to seeing - even amongst those who responded to this thread there was disagreement as to what this was. 

5 months later with no clinical signs the wound should be completely healed. I want to see what the scar looks like, or if there is one, because it will show what a fully healed wound looks like on this species. 

I will reiterate the request for an updated photo so it is not buried if OP checks the thread - I think it is valuable to see photos of injuries pre/post healing to help inform future decision making.


----------



## Kmc (Jul 26, 2019)

The original photo showed essentially what was a scar. But okay.
Frog skin has remarkable remodeling ability so i can dig it.


----------



## Kmc (Jul 26, 2019)

There is such a continuum of outer skin texture that in my looking I was almost in conflict considering it to be an oddly located marking.

So you are right, Connerology, it would be good to see this guy. I think I was just feeling that a good keeper as the OP is, by looking at the condition of this guy, shouldnt be put on the defense. And ppl are always wanting to put ointments on things when its often best to let them continue the process of normal healing.


----------



## Grebit (Mar 22, 2017)




----------



## Grebit (Mar 22, 2017)




----------



## Kmc (Jul 26, 2019)

*Nice.*


----------

